# i7 6700k - Welches Mainboard?



## fassel (8. August 2015)

Hey,

ich habe zurzeit einen i5 3570k, es wird Zeit für das Upgrade! Welches Mainboard würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Auf meinem i5 3570k habe ich zurzeit noch einen Lüfter (Macho oder vergleichbar) kann ich den weiterbenutzen?
Auf Mindfactory habe ich folgendes MB gefunden: Asus Z170-A Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
Brauche ich dafür neuen, DDR4 RAM? Habe zurzeit nur DDR3.

LG


EDIT:
Falscher Bereich. @Mods bitte verschieben. Sorry.


----------



## S754 (8. August 2015)

Hi,

wenn Geld sparen willst und keine Lust auf DDR4 hast, dann nimm eines dieser Mainboards. Die unterstützen DDR 3: Produktvergleich ASUS Z170-P D3 (90MB0LV0-M0EAY0), ASRock Z170 Pro4/D3 | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Der Unterschied zwischen DDR 3 und 4 ist quasi nicht vorhanden. Würde dir das Asus empfehlen.

Gruß,
S754


----------



## fassel (9. August 2015)

Hi,

gibt es so ein Mainboard eventuell auch mit USB 3.1 Anschluss? USB 2.0 bringt ja wirklich niemanden was. Zudem wäre auch ein M2 Anschluss ziemlich gut, dann wäre man die Zukunft gerüstet.


----------



## SpatteL (9. August 2015)

Ist das hier nicht das falsche Unterforum?

Die 4 Boards mit Sockel 1151 und DDR3 haben kein USB3.1:
Intel Sockel 1151 mit Speicher: 4x DDR3 DIMM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Für alle anderen brauchst du DDR4 Speicher.

Aber der Leistungsunterschied zu den neuen CPUs ist eigentlich nicht so groß, das sich ein Upgrade wirklich lohnt.
Mit dem 3570k solltest du eigentlich auch locker auf 4GHz kommen.


----------



## S754 (9. August 2015)

fassel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibt es so ein Mainboard eventuell auch mit USB 3.1 Anschluss? USB 2.0 bringt ja wirklich niemanden was. Zudem wäre auch ein M2 Anschluss ziemlich gut, dann wäre man die Zukunft gerüstet.



1. Gibt's USB 3.1 Erweiterungskarten wenn du es unbedingt brauchst.
2. Haben die Boards auch USB 3.0 und nicht nur 2.0.
3. Hat das Asus Z170-P D3 einen M2 Steckplatz.


----------



## fassel (9. August 2015)

Sicherlich reicht der i5 den meisten Leuten, aber nicht wenn man oft Sachen rendern muss und Programme kompilieren will. 
Kann ich meinen jetzigen CPU Lüfter problemlos weiterbenutzen?


----------



## S754 (9. August 2015)

fassel schrieb:


> Sicherlich reicht der i5 den meisten Leuten, aber nicht wenn man oft Sachen rendern muss und Programme kompilieren will.


Das stimmt.


fassel schrieb:


> Kann ich meinen jetzigen CPU Lüfter problemlos weiterbenutzen?


Ja.


----------



## SpatteL (9. August 2015)

Also wenn ich mir die Tests so an sehe, sehe ich da kaum einen Vorteil für den Skylake.
In einigen Anwendungen sind die sogar langsamer.
Also ich würde da keine 500€ für CPU+MB aus dem Fenster werfen, aber ist ja deine Sache.

Die Lochabstände sollen gleich geblieben sein, also sollte der alte Kühler passen.


----------



## fassel (3. September 2016)

Kurze Frage, für die ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen will...

Ich möchte mir gerne eine Gaming Brille zulegen, da ich schon viel zocke...ich habe hier (Gaming Brille >> Tests, viele Informationen & Vergleich!) gelesen, dass vorallem Brillen von Gunnar gut sind. Kann man die problemlos kaufen?


----------



## SpatteL (3. September 2016)

Als ich Gaming Brille gelesen habe, dachte ich erst an VR, aber das ist ja wirklich "nur" eine Brille.
Glaube nicht, das hier so viele eine haben werden. Ist hier aber auch wirklich der falsche Bereich dafür. 
Mache da lieber mal einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------

